
Ask HN: Tomorrow is April's fool. How you feel about it? - WheelsAtLarge
Tech sites will be full of useless info. tomorrow. Personally, I think the joke is over. It&#x27;s just a waste of time and resources for all involved -including the producers.
======
wglb
Let's not post this stuff.

If you see it here, flag it.

